# Getting tires off of rims



## JimmyMack12

What's the best and easiest way to get glued tires off of rims? I have some of the Vintage five-spokes from HPI that I need to get the rubber off of. Does the old boiling-in-hot-water method still work?


----------



## Minreg

Boiling worked for me a couple times, took about 15 minutes of light boiling.
I also heard of putting them in the oven or using a CA debonder.
Dont care for the acetone removal.

Dont know what any method may do to chromed rims though.
Anyway, be careful.

Edit: I did a search of the forum (removing tire) and many people like the oven method. I think I will try this next time too.


----------



## JimmyMack12

OK, sounds good. What temp should I run the oven at, and for how long? The rims aren't chromed; they're the matte (flat silver) colored rims. How would it affect the rubber of the tires?


----------



## Minreg

The tires may be junk cause the glue should stick to the rubber and not so much to the plastic. Otherwise, the tire should not be affected... unless you count the grill marks. LOL.
Did I mention I have not done this.
You know you do this at your own risk!

I like the first post below.

Quoted:
If you use the oven method, another alternative is to heat the oven to 400F, put the tires on a cookie sheet, and then turn the oven *off* just as you put the tires in. Take them out when they are cool. (I've done this too.). But you still have the problem of getting the adhesive off the tires, if you want to reuse them.

Quoted:
There is the best tip on removing tires on this site!! Preheat your oven to 350 degrees. Place the tires directly on the cooking rack and let them sit for 15 minutes. With gloves on (they are pleny toasty at this point) remove from the oven and squeeze the sidewalls together. I did this with a set of four about a month ago and the tires almost fell off the rims and very little additional cleaning was needed to remove old glue. Very little odor was noted in the house. So far it doesn't appear the heat has effected the rims. Good luck 

Quoted:
I dont put them on anything, just the grates. I keep an eye on them but at 350 for 10min works for me, If you go too long your rims deform. The tires just peel right off the rims and makes the glue brittle enough to dremel off.


----------



## DOUGHBOY

there was a wright up on this i think like 2 months ago in the xtreme rc magazine i am sure you could still find the proper steps on there website


----------



## Mames

acetone and a sealed bucket.. works like a charm.. 
1 qt of acetone in a small 5 gallon bicket and pill the tires in there.. the tires do not need to be sumerged, the fumes will do enough.. let sit for a day or 2 and they just fall off.. easy clean up as the glue just peals away. just wash afterwards in warm water with mild soap to clean the excess off..

hope it helps

mames


----------



## mowens-2

buy doing this does it effect the tires or can they be reused? just want to put them on diffrent rims if i can. the oven trick is what i am talking about


----------



## bojo

I think boil them works great.


----------



## mowens-2

ok thanks for the input guys


----------



## beekman

laquer thinner


----------



## swtour

I've never seen anyone ever get superglued tires off the wheel, and be able to save and reuse the tires...

If the tires and wheels are still in good condition...sell them to someone running a VTA car, and buy NEW tires and wheels and you'll probably be much more satisfied.

Otherwise you will probably end up destroying what you have, and needing to buy NEW ones. (where at least if you sell those, you'll get something towards buying the new ones.) 

I use to mount/dismount OVAL Foam tires by the 100's (it was the only way I could afford to keep racing) but I NEVER had any luck with anything that was superglued...

I have cut some old VTA tires off the wheels, in an effort to save the wheels (with wornout tires) For that I just used an exacto and cut the tire off and the edge of the wheel...and once the main tire was off, I used the dremel to get rid of the little pieces of the tire that remained..and the glue residue. Those came out really gold.


----------



## Minreg

Heard of people using 3-5 minute epoxy to glue tires to rims. 
It is supposed to come off both the rim and tire cleanly.
Could be worth a try for some bashing wheels.


----------



## Focist

I second the boiling comment!


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

Well there must be a trick to boiling them, because my go at it turned out...less than ideal. Though...I must say, with enough time, the tires themselves were savable...


----------



## REVALATION

Lmfao


----------



## ta_man

RC-DriftNewb said:


> Well there must be a trick to boiling them, because my go at it turned out...less than ideal. Though...I must say, with enough time, the tires themselves were savable...


One trick to boiling them is not letting the wheels or tires touch the bottom of the pot.


----------



## RC-DriftNewb

That little tip wasn't mentioned in any of the articles I read on it. lol But Both sides became warped, even at just 5 minutes in there boiling. Maybe one day I'll try and make another attempt at it...haha


----------



## ta_man

RC-DriftNewb said:


> That little tip wasn't mentioned in any of the articles I read on it. lol But Both sides became warped, even at just 5 minutes in there boiling. Maybe one day I'll try and make another attempt at it...haha


Well, I've been using acetone for years now. The only tires it affects are Losi Pink compound and proline Striker tires. I've never had it damage rims.


----------



## BrentV

Acetone works like a charm. 1 gallon empty paint can from Lowe's, Home Depot, etc. 1 qt Acetone. 4 1:8 scale wheels and tires, seal for no more that 24hrs. and the tires and rims come out great. If left in for longer than 24hrs. the tires will start to dry out (Oils in the rubber leave the rubber) and get harder. The rims can handle longer times to get the rest of the CA off. I've done 10 sets with a single qt of Acetone, it just takes a liitle longer the more sets you do. I replace my foams if they are breaking down so I have done wheels more than once in a season.


----------

